# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  Diagrammes de classes UML de moteurs 3D

## Elendhil

On travaille sur un projet d'un petit moteur 3D ralis en java , on utilise l'api JOGL qui est un binding openGL.Le format d'importation de nos objets sera collada.

J'ai fait de nombreuses recherches sur la conception "pure" d'un moteur 3D , et il est assez dur de trouver des diagrammes de classes d'autres moteurs. Pourtant il yen a une ribembelle (ogre,irrlicht,JME,xith3D , ect ...).
J'ai juste trouv un debut de diagramme sur ogre.

Si vous avez des ressources vers des diagrammes UML concernant la ralisation de moteur 3D je suis preneur. Ou alors si vous avez des ides de conceptions sur ce sujet.


On pense toute suite aux classes : Mesh , entity, camera , light , texture , material, scene.

Mais bon ca reste assez flou , pour etre sur d'avoir une bonne dmarche conceptuel au niveau de notre noyau. Pouvoir par la suite ajouter les vertexs shaders et pixels shaders . Implmenter les portals ou les octrees. Que notre conception du coeur de notre moteur soit suffisament bien pens pour avoir de bonnes performances. Le mieux pour a c'est de regarder sur les autres moteurs open source mais souvent on tombe sur de la documentation style javadoc ce qui fait que c'est assez dur d'avoir une ide de la conception gnral du moteur.

----------


## bafman

en fait, les quelques diagrammes que tu a vu sur ogre sont les seuls qui soient important... Le problme de ce genre de moteur est qu'il y a une petite partie conceptuelle, et tout le reste du code n'est que du detail d'implementation spcifique au moteur.
si tu veut, j'ai des vieux diagrammes qui trainnent, mais il ne sont plus tout a fait  jours. ils sont ici :
fig1
fig2
fig3
fig4
fig5
fig6
fig7
fig8
fig9
bon ca date un peut, et certaines partie on t completement repenses depuis, mais ca a donn un moteur 3D viable  :;):

----------


## Elendhil

Merci c'est super sympa bafman. Si d'autres personnes ont des ressources n'hesitez pas  ::D:

----------


## Marco17

Wow, je viens de tomber sur ce post, c'est en effet trs interessant de partager ce genre de connaissances, c'est pas facile de se lancer dans la ralisation d'un moteur "srieux" sans avoir de bonnes connaissances sur toute cette partie conceptuelle.

Merci Bafman de partager ces diagrammes !  ::):

----------


## trecks

Salut Elendhil  ::): 
Ton post m'intresse au plus au point puisque je me suis moi aussi lanc dans la conception d'un moteur 3D (quelque chose de trs basique pour commencer  ::): ).
Pour l'instant je n'ai pas encore commenc  coder, je fais juste un travail de recherche qui, je pense, devrais encore me prendre un mois entier. Je pense, et si tu es d'accord, que ce serait peut tre bien de partager nos informations personnel (architecture, ... mais pas le code bien entendu) par l'intermdiaire d'un dpt  ::D: . Je ralise ce moteur en C++/DirectX 9.0 et peut tre par la suite OpenGL (c'est pourquoi je prvois une architecture en consquence).
Donc voila si tu es intress par un travail en parallle, contacte moi par mp
Bonne chance en tous cas  :;):

----------

